# Clé bootable Windows 10 non reconnu



## cfoisno (25 Janvier 2021)

Bonjour à tous, cette après-midi j'ai créé une clé bootable avec Unetbootin mais mon mac ne la reconnaît pas, comment dois-je procéder svp ?


----------



## Locke (25 Janvier 2021)

cfoisno a dit:


> Bonjour à tous, cette après-midi j'ai créé une clé bootable avec Unetbootin mais mon mac ne la reconnaît pas, comment dois-je procéder svp ?


Ah bon, tu t'imagines qu'il suffit de faire ça pour installer une version de Windows ?

Par défaut, il faut impérativement lancer Assistant Boot Camp et suivre le protocole d'installation qui est immuable depuis belle lurette. Toute autre tentative sera vouée à un échec. Par curiosité, tu tentes une installation dans quel Mac, que dis /A propos de ce Mac ? Une copie écran serait la bienvenue.


----------



## cfoisno (25 Janvier 2021)

Non, j'ai aussi partionné Macintosh HD de façon a installer Windows 10 dessus


----------



## Locke (25 Janvier 2021)

Hé bien, tu oublies complètement, car Assistant Boot Camp refusera de faire l'installation si le disque dur est partitionné.

Pourtant ton cas de figure était ultra simple, tu as un MBP de 2017, or depuis 2015 Assistant Boot Camp ne réclame plus de clé ou support USB tout en utilisant directement le fichier .iso.

Protocole d'Assistant Boot Camp avec ton iMac...

lancement d'Assistant Boot Camp
réservation de la taille de la partition pour Windows
Assistant Boot Camp se charge de faire le téléchargement des pilotes/drivers, puis stocke et mémorise dans un espace virtuel le contenu du fichier .iso de Windows ainsi que les pilotes/drivers
lancement de l'installateur de Windows, on suit les étapes habituelles
durant l'installation et dans cette fenêtre, il faudra formater en NTFS la partition BOOTCAMP




- un clic sur Suivant et l'installation continue...




- en fin d'installation, il y aura un redémarrage et les pilotes/drivers seront installés...




- après un ultime redémarrage, Assistant Boot Camp supprimera l'espace virtuel contenant les pilotes/drivers et le contenu du fichier .iso de Windows sans laisser la moindre trace.

Voilà comment ça se passe en suivant le protocole d'installation d'Assistant Boot Camp. Par contre dans ton cas de figure, même si tu effaces la partition que tu as créée, je ne sais absolument pas comment se passera une installation officielle ?

Et grosse mise en garde, bien réfléchir à la taille de la partition pour Windows, car il sera impossible de réduire/agrandir cette partition avec Utilitaire de disque de macOS ou depuis le Gestionnaire de disque de Windows. Seul un logiciel comme Camptune qui ne fonctionne que sous macOS sera à même de le faire, te voilà prévenu.


----------

